# Big batch of venison pastrami...



## mowin (Jan 30, 2017)

I opened my last package of venison pastrami a few weeks ago. :icon_eek:

Had to remedy the situation, so i dug out 18# of venison roasts.












IMG_20170116_183336625.jpg



__ mowin
__ Jan 30, 2017






Mixed up a few batches of pops brine. To each gal of water, 1/3c sea salt and sugar. 1 tbsp cure #1
Simmered 2 tbsp(for each container)  pickling spices for 20 min, let cool before adding mixture to the brine. Injected each piece. 












IMG_20170117_092434245.jpg



__ mowin
__ Jan 30, 2017






Into the solution for a two week soak. Stirring every day or two.












IMG_20170117_102232330.jpg



__ mowin
__ Jan 30, 2017






Rinsed, Patted dry, then rubbed with coarse sea salt(sparingly) and coarse black pepper and granulated onion and garlic powder. Two had ground mustard added for a little extra kick. Onto the smoker @225*. 












IMG_20170130_130543113.jpg



__ mowin
__ Jan 30, 2017






Pulled @ IT of 132* then steamed until they hit 150*. Cooling, slicing tomorrow when the rest gets smoked.












IMG_20170130_164612498.jpg



__ mowin
__ Jan 30, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm signed up for this one!   Sounding great thus far!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks tasty! Haven't made pastrami in a while, it might be time.


----------



## mowin (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks guys. 

Had to cut a corner off of the smaller roast.  Flavor was incredible. Tender and juicy. 
Slicer is all set up and ready to go for the morning.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks incredibly good... I've never seen Venison Pastrami before... Point!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2017)

Cant wait to see the sliced pics.   Looks great so far.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing this one!

Al


----------



## mowin (Jan 31, 2017)

Got this batch all sliced and packaged while the last batch is smoking...:grilling_smilie:













IMG_20170131_102011379_HDR.jpg



__ mowin
__ Jan 31, 2017


















IMG_20170131_103148375.jpg



__ mowin
__ Jan 31, 2017






Money shot.. :drool












IMG_20170131_104045995.jpg



__ mowin
__ Jan 31, 2017






All sliced up and ready for packaging. 












IMG_20170131_105224477.jpg



__ mowin
__ Jan 31, 2017






This was so moist the vac sealer was pulling the moisture up to the seal bar even with the sealer set to gentle mode. Had to hit the manual seal to make sure the package had s acquit seal.  













IMG_20170131_110019996.jpg



__ mowin
__ Jan 31, 2017






All packaged..












IMG_20170131_112702365.jpg



__ mowin
__ Jan 31, 2017






Most of this batch is for my great nephews and nieces, who lost their father a few yrs ago.
My nephew loved to hunt, and his kids can put a serious dent in a freezer full of venison in a very short time.  Lol.

Chile, thanks for the point. Give this a try, you won't be disappointed.  Thumbs Up


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 31, 2017)

That looks great and sounds wonderful. That is a definite on my list to try this spring. Thx for sharing that one. Point


----------



## mowin (Jan 31, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> That looks great and sounds wonderful. That is a definite on my list to try this spring. Thx for sharing that one. Point



It will become a favorite.  Thanks for the point.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh yeah!  That turned out really nice!

Now all I need is your address, I'll bring the rye bread, Russian sauce, and some kraut!

Point for sure!


----------



## mowin (Jan 31, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Oh yeah!  That turned out really nice!
> 
> Now all I need is your address, I'll bring the rye bread, Russian sauce, and some kraut!
> 
> Point for sure!



Thanks for the point CB.   Road trip?  :biggrin:


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 31, 2017)

mowin said:


> Thanks for the point CB.   Road trip?  :biggrin:



I've done it before!  

That's some good looking stuff!


----------



## mowin (Jan 31, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I've done it before!
> 
> That's some good looking stuff!



Well, if your ever in the Albany NY area, there's a Vastrami sammy waiting for ya. Thumbs Up


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 31, 2017)

mowin said:


> Well, if your ever in the Albany NY area, there's a Vastrami sammy waiting for ya. Thumbs Up



Closest I'll be is Batavia in the spring, but I appreciate it!


----------



## tropics (Feb 1, 2017)

mowin That is only a 2 1/2 hr drive for me LOL My son has a Texas Roadhouse in the airport plaza 

Richie













IMG_20170131_104045995.jpg



__ mowin
__ Jan 31, 2017


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 1, 2017)

Very nice mowin, I am lovin that.

Good job sir.


----------



## mowin (Feb 1, 2017)

tropics said:


> mowin That is only a 2 1/2 hr drive for me LOL My son has a Texas Roadhouse in the airport plaza
> Richie
> 
> :points:
> ...



Thanks for the point, Richie.  Which airport is your sons TR?



redheelerdog said:


> Very nice mowin, I am lovin that.
> 
> Good job sir.



Appreciate the point, red..Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (Feb 1, 2017)

Albany Air Port Plaza

Richie


----------



## mowin (Feb 1, 2017)

tropics said:


> Albany Air Port Plaza
> Richie



The airport is 40 min from me.  Next time I'm flying somewhere(not very often) I'll definatly stop by and check it out.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 1, 2017)

M, Your vastrami looks excellent,I am going to have to make some of that ! Points!


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 1, 2017)

Wow!  That looks phenomenal!  Would love a piece of that right now... or a pound of it!  Points for sure!


----------



## mowin (Feb 1, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> M, Your vastrami looks excellent,I am going to have to make some of that ! Points!



Thanks for the kind words and the point.



worktogthr said:


> Wow!  That looks phenomenal!  Would love a piece of that right now... or a pound of it!  Points for sure!



Lol. It is addicting.  Thanks for the point. Thumbs Up


----------



## disco (Feb 3, 2017)

Perfect pastrami=points.

I'd be happy to store some of that for you.

Disco


----------



## mowin (Feb 3, 2017)

Disco said:


> Perfect pastrami=points.
> 
> I'd be happy to store some of that for you.
> 
> Disco



Thanks for the point,  Disco.  Thumbs Up


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 19, 2017)

Looks fantastically good, mowin.  I can almost taste it.  
I'll definitely give this a try.
Thanks
POINT
Gary


----------

